

Someone Stole Your Cell Phone? Tell It to Phone Home - zaveri
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/09/12/someone-stole-your-cell-phone-tell-it-to-phone-home/?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
rflrob
This seems like it could be potentially dangerous. The article doesn't make it
clear how you activate this alarm/encrypt feature. Presumably it has some sort
of password, and perhaps you send a specially formatted text message, but it
seems like your password would be sent in clear text, which ought to be some
kind of no-no.

